# Rough running and power loss



## matt1973 (May 8, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post on this forum. I have a 2005 X trail 2.2 Dci that has developed a problem recently. The main symptom is general rough running. Also, there is an occasional loss in power when cruising at around 75mph. This loss of power normally corrects itself when I depress the clutch momentarily followed by pressing the gas pedal. The car has been in to the local dealer where it was diagnosed as having a faulty suction control valve. Following the replacement of the valve, there was absolutely no difference. I am now reluctant to let them have another go as I cannot afford to pay them more money unless I am confident that what ever action they take will solve the problem.
After searching the web for an answer, I have noted that the idle speed is steady, not erratic. There is no problem starting the car, it does not stall after idling. I mention these as they are all symptoms that have been reported along with rough running.
I have considered the EGR valve as a possible source of the problem. Does anybody have any further clues. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:newbie::newbie:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

An egr problem would normally cause a rough idle. If the problem clears when you are cruising and push in clutch and rev I would say it is fuel supply or injector related. You may have a partially blocked fuel filter or fuel pickup to pump. Being a deisel have you checked for water in the filter.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a faulty egr on a car, it showed up as rough idle. But also as power loss at constant speed. The car would seem to surge. But it was very intermittent. What you are describing seems more severe. But it is a diesel, so maybe those are worse.


----------



## matt1973 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. The problem has been ongoing now for about 3 months with varying degrees of severity. Although I have the occassional temporary loss of power, I have not suffered the car going to safety mode since for over 6 weeks. Also, I initially said that the idling was steady, which it normally is, although there was a single instance of slightly eratic idling while sat at traffic lights about 3 weeks ago. I have been putting branded fuel in now for the last few weeks too in case poor quality supermarket fuel has played a part in it. I had the car fully serviced as soon as I suffered the first case of the car going to safety mode, so the fuel filter is new.
Another strange aspect of the problem is that the problem would immediately get worse when I drove over a railway crossing at speed on the my journey home from work, on one occassion going into satefy mode within half a mile. It would then gradually get beeter again over the next couple of hours of driving. I thought that it was a coincidence the first couple of times but now i'm not so sure. Is it possible to have the EGR valve cleaned so that I can get it out of the equation.
Cheers


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

When my egr valve went on a mazda, the plunger corroded causing it to stick open. Which caused the my idle to dip occasionally like the car wanted to stall when sitting at a stop light. I suppose you could clean or oil it. They usually are easy to remove. two bolts. Just they can be a bugger to get at.


----------



## arryvanpulla (Nov 16, 2009)

matt1973 said:


> Thanks for your replies. The problem has been ongoing now for about 3 months with varying degrees of severity. Although I have the occassional temporary loss of power, I have not suffered the car going to safety mode since for over 6 weeks. Also, I initially said that the idling was steady, which it normally is, although there was a single instance of slightly eratic idling while sat at traffic lights about 3 weeks ago. I have been putting branded fuel in now for the last few weeks too in case poor quality supermarket fuel has played a part in it. I had the car fully serviced as soon as I suffered the first case of the car going to safety mode, so the fuel filter is new.
> Another strange aspect of the problem is that the problem would immediately get worse when I drove over a railway crossing at speed on the my journey home from work, on one occassion going into satefy mode within half a mile. It would then gradually get beeter again over the next couple of hours of driving. I thought that it was a coincidence the first couple of times but now i'm not so sure. Is it possible to have the EGR valve cleaned so that I can get it out of the equation.
> Cheers


Hello Matt,My problem was poor acceleration accompanied with a cloud of thick black smoke,down on power ,and at about two and a quarter thousand revs (when cruising)just a little bit rough running.
Three garages later I decided to D.I.Y. Dissconect the electric plug by pressing the little catch and pulling.Now remove the four screws and lift the top off ,I gave it a bit of a clean.The rest of the valve that is still bolted to the engine has a spring with a plunger on it ,mine was sticking so I gave it a squirt of cleaning fluid while working the plunger several minutes until it operated the full length of its intended travel.Put the top back on makeing sure you get the little "clawy things" on the top bit hooked on the spring of the bottom bit,(you will know if it's not right when you try the engine----masses of smoke!!!!)The hardest bit for me was undoing the screws but apart from that it was a simple job and it could be done easyly in half an hour .


----------



## matt1973 (May 8, 2009)

*problem solved!*

Thanks for the reply. The problem with rough running has been solved. It was some sort of vacuum pump on the turbo. A new turbo has been fitted (under an extended warranty, PHEW!!)and the problem has gone! It also had the boost pressure sensor changed at the same time as it was a previous 'recall' issue.
Having said that, as it quite an easy job to clean the EGR valve, I think i'll do it anyway. Just to be sure, the EGR valve unit is the square topped bit that sits behind the engine, quite centrally?
Once again, Thanks.:woowoo:


----------



## arryvanpulla (Nov 16, 2009)

*EGR valve*

Yes Matt,that is it!.I did have a problem removing one of the screws so I had to cut the head of one of the little blighters! use-ing a junior hacksaw blade then once I had removed the top it was just a case of unscrewing out the remaining threaded piece.I sugest replace-ing the screws with bolts of the same lenghth and thread to make futcher(?)checks much easier,as I have done.


----------



## tinofapples (Apr 24, 2012)

Sounds just like a problem I'm having with a recently acquired 06 X-Trail2.2 diesel. The b**tard that sold it to me won't answer or return my calls. The usual bluff "the car was perfect when I had it". I have also found out 2 last stamps in service history book are falsified. I called the Nissan garage in question and they never serviced the vehicle.I'm in a nice spot !! A bit surprised and disappointed that Nissan weren't a bit interested that someone has one of their stamps and is fraudulently stamping service books !!

Anyway I have the X-trail due into Nissan tomorrow for a diagnostic test cause it's intermittently going into limp home mode. The gangster that sold the car has also disconnected the management light, I should have noticed this during startup but I'm afraid I was too trusting.

I know it's gonna cost me money but at this point how much i don't know, can't seem to find any Nissan specialist here in Ireland :-(


----------

